# Can I be reactivated from Uber Eats after being permanently deactivated due to low ratings?



## joeleaks_ (May 2, 2020)

My Uber eats account was permanently deactivated due to low ratting i have just change my phone number and sign up with a different email address and was not able to get back online with Uber eats. It kept saying a previous account of mine was deactivated. Guys please let me know if there is any other way I can work again with Uber eats I have a family to support and it was my only job! I’m in a terrible situation. I truly am sorry for the low ratings and learned my lesson. I deliver on bike in my city and bought a new bike and delivery bag to keep my food secure since I was banned for damage food. Please tell me there is some hope or anything possible for me to do to still work with Uber eats? I want to talk to an actual human being in person at the greenlight hub and see if they can help out with this misunderstanding. But all the greenlight hubs are closed due to covid-19. Is there anyway possible I can still be able to work with Uber eats and any methods to get my account back. Someone please reply back to me I’m begging. My account ratings went to an 82% and needed 86% or higher. Jezz I wish I could go back in time and help myself but it’s so unfair how I have no way in getting help right now. Is there any luck for me I’m hoping.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Try DoorDash, PostMates, GrubHub, etc.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

You will need a new drivers license, new name, new SS#.
You already have the new phone.
Probably not.
Why not try above list?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you are hauling passengers, they have you take this rip-off on line class if Uber de-activates you for low ratings. If you pass it, 
they re-instate you as a probationer. Would they have the same thing for Uber Eats?

How many e-Mail exchanges have there been? Sometimes, if you put PLEASE ESCALATE (and yes, in CAPSLOCK) in the subject line, eventually , you will get it to someone who actually reads it, as his command of the English Language is better than that of a third grader, which is typical of most of these Customer "Service" Representatives in Bangalore, Pondicherry and Quézon City who handle these things, initially. What happens with most of these e-Mails is that the computer "reads" them; highlights key words and phrases; suggests responses; the representative chooses them; the computer composes a cookie cutter e-Mail and sends it to you.

These days, companies out source their Customer "Service" Departments. They expend every effort to make sure that you can not reach a human being who actually pays your problem any attention.

Did you receive any form e-Mails that warned you of low ratings and pending de-activation?

Often, they take a form similar to:

_HI, @joeleaks_ :

This is Justin, from Team Uber reaching out to you. We've noticed your ratings have been low and would hate to see your account 
de-activated because of this. You can look here__ for tips to bring your ratings up and ensure your continued ability to earn with Uber Eats.UBER ON!_

If you received something like this, you did get a warning. It is not unheard of that Uber or Lyft de-activate you without warning, but, usually they let you know that something is going to happen if you do not do something about it.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## joeleaks_ (May 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are hauling passengers, they have you take this rip-off on line class if Uber de-activates you for low ratings. If you pass it,
> they re-instate you as a probationer. Would they have the same thing for Uber Eats?
> 
> How many e-Mail exchanges have there been? Sometimes, if you put PLEASE ESCALATE (and yes, in CAPSLOCK) in the subject line, eventually , you will get it to someone who actually reads it, as his command of the English Language is better than that of a third grader, which is typical of most of these Customer "Service" Representatives in Bangalore, Pondicherry and Quézon City who handle these things, initially. What happens with most of these e-Mails is that the computer "reads" them; highlights key words and phrases; suggests responses; the representative chooses them; the computer composes a cookie cutter e-Mail and sends it to you.
> ...


Yes I did receive that message but didn't realize I got it until after I got deactivated. It was my fault for not keeping up to date on those notices. I only received two of those notices though. I should of been checking my inbox to make sure I wasn't getting any notices on my account but I honestly forgot for like a good week. I usually do check my inbox when I get notices because it leaves a notification on my phone about the app but I didn't check because I kept continuing delivering more orders when I should of slowed down smh. Either way im hoping that with all this said I can still get my account back. I'm just wishing Uber will give me another chance or just one more I promise I will truly do everything correct. It's just unfair to ban my account for something that could of easily been fixed. It sucks so much and there's no help or support right now with my situation until I can see a human being at the greenlight hub. Truly sucks I have bills and a family to support and that was my only way of income. I've just been trying with door dash but I just made one so I'll try it out. I'm just hoping I can get my UberEats back because it was really convenient and made good money for me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We also have PostMates and Grub Hub in Washington. I do not know if they accept bicycles or not. If they do, sign up with them. Were you working the city or the suburbs?

Always check your e-Mail. I read mine at breakfast time.


----------



## joeleaks_ (May 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are hauling passengers, they have you take this rip-off on line class if Uber de-activates you for low ratings. If you pass it,
> they re-instate you as a probationer. Would they have the same thing for Uber Eats?
> 
> How many e-Mail exchanges have there been? Sometimes, if you put PLEASE ESCALATE (and yes, in CAPSLOCK) in the subject line, eventually , you will get it to someone who actually reads it, as his command of the English Language is better than that of a third grader, which is typical of most of these Customer "Service" Representatives in Bangalore, Pondicherry and Quézon City who handle these things, initially. What happens with most of these e-Mails is that the computer "reads" them; highlights key words and phrases; suggests responses; the representative chooses them; the computer composes a cookie cutter e-Mail and sends it to you.
> ...


And yes I've heard about the online course for drivers. I think it's the 7x7 driver course Uber has. I was about to do that but people said it's only for drivers not UberEats. So I didn't. I'm wishing and hoping they have a similar class for UberEats or some pay fee to get my account back. Just anything to get my account back would be so helpful. I rather have instant pay taking away from me forever than my actual damn UberEats driver account. That is just terrifying and it really is. It's like a nightmare. And with this covid-19 it's just getting worst with making money for myself which I need UberEats the most right now like I need it so so bad. And support/help from Uber is just so trash right now. It's a complete disaster on their end too smhh.



Another Uber Driver said:


> We also have PostMates and Grub Hub in Washington. I do not know if they accept bicycles or not. If they do, sign up with them. Were you working the city or the suburbs?
> 
> Always check your e-Mail. I read mine at breakfast time.


I was ordering on a bike in City. Washington DC specific. and yes I have heard of those apps and currently signing up for them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Driver "Support" has been less than useless for at least four years. Uber Taxi was the last one to get its "support" outsourced, so, on that level, at least, I fared better than most. On X, I was in the same place as the others. I never did Eats. When I read the early experiences of the drivers on Eats, there was no way that I could see making it pay with a car, especially not in our market. I saw the possibility with a bicycle, but, even then, you would have to hustle.

Uber did send me an e-Mail that invited me to turn ON Eats. I did; saw three pings. None of them made any economic sense. I turned OFF eats after that. I have not turned it ON since. I have not driven the cab in three weeks; only UberX/Lyft. As of now, Uber will not let me do Eaats on the /Taxi platform, so that is O-W-T.

It is called "Seven by Seven". I am aware that Uber has it for those who haul passengers.

Where were you working Eats/are you working Door Dash?



joeleaks_ said:


> I was ordering on a bike in City. Washington DC specific. and yes I have heard of those apps and currently signing up for them.


What neighbourhoods are you working in the City?

I know this city. I am a long time cab driver in Washington. My introduction to Uber was Uber Taxi. I also drive X and Lyft. I still drive a cab.


----------



## joeleaks_ (May 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Driver "Support" has been less than useless for at least four years. Uber Taxi was the last one to get its "support" outsourced, so, on that level, at least, I fared better than most. On X, I was in the same place as the others. I never did Eats. When I read the early experiences of the drivers on Eats, there was no way that I could see making it pay with a car, especially not in our market. I saw the possibility with a bicycle, but, even then, you would have to hustle.
> 
> Uber did send me an e-Mail that invited me to turn ON Eats. I did; saw three pings. None of them made any economic sense. I turned OFF eats after that. I have not turned it ON since. I have not driven the cab in three weeks; only UberX/Lyft. As of now, Uber will not let me do Eaats on the /Taxi platform, so that is O-W-T.
> 
> ...


Washington DC


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

joeleaks_ said:


> Washington DC


I got that. I am in Washington, as well. What neighbourhoods/areas in D.C. were you working? Adams-Morgan? DuPont? Capitol Hill? Cleveland Park? Spring Valley? Palisades? Georgia Avenue? Brookland?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

joeleaks_ said:


> My Uber eats account was permanently deactivated due to low ratting i have just change my phone number and sign up with a different email address and was not able to get back online with Uber eats. It kept saying a previous account of mine was deactivated. Guys please let me know if there is any other way I can work again with Uber eats


Hmmmmm.... &#129300;
I guessing _"permanently deactivated"_ actually means permanent? &#129335;‍♂


joeleaks_ said:


> I have a family to support and it was my only job! I'm in a terrible situation.


But did your family support your willingness to ignore work and live with a shitty low rating? Maybe you can blame them for your terrible situation. Spread the blame! :smiles:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We also have PostMates and Grub Hub in Washington. I do not know if they accept bicycles or not. If they do, sign up with them. Were you working the city or the suburbs?
> 
> Always check your e-Mail. I read mine at breakfast time.


I know NYC, most def, has a bicycle option for UE.... FWIW


----------

